# spurs should just forfeit the first round



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

Not!


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

unless this is one of pops schemes to make people think we are old weak and feeble so we can duminate opponents in the playoffs.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Duminate!


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

hi im new said:


> unless this is one of pops schemes to make people think we are old weak and feeble so we can duminate opponents in the playoffs.



yeah right! i wish... i was so hoping they can pull off a win against the lakers, so the lakers will have a smaller chance to get #1 spot... 

seriously though, i dunno about the spurs chances to repeat. this is the first season in a longggg time that i have doubts :/


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

same here, but once again, it might be post number 2 :biggrin: small chance


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

I disapprove of this thread.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I'll get back to you a few games into the playoffs.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

i highly doubt we will get knocked out the 1st round..maybe the 2nd, lol..but i gotta agree with my girl Mia..something seems "different" about the Spurs this season..(despite the tough Western Conference)


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

CbobbyB said:


> i highly doubt we will get knocked out the 1st round..maybe the 2nd, lol..but i gotta agree with my girl Mia..something seems "different" about the Spurs this season..(despite the tough Western Conference)


its the curse of the even numbered year


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

CbobbyB said:


> i highly doubt we will get knocked out the 1st round..maybe the 2nd, lol..but i gotta agree with my girl Mia..something seems "different" about the Spurs this season..(despite the tough Western Conference)


So, what? Your a Spurs fan when it's playoff time?


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

What's your point?

Pop is trying to find the best option to get the whole team healthy come playoff time, normally the seedings are set about 5 games from the end of the regular season, things have gone mad this year in the west, so Pop obviously struggles in that regard.
Anyways, next week the real season begins, Spurs are close to reach the 3rd seed (same as last year) and everyone is healthy. So we should be fine.

I'm concerned with our offense lately but I'm confindent looking towards the playoffs. I don't care if we don't win it all as long the team leaves it all on the court, and I'm positive it will be the case.

Don't forget that since Tim was drafted the Spurs are by far the best team in all major sports, so it's a priviliege beeing a Spurs fan.
The Mavs never won il all, neither the Suns...
And this will come to a end sooner than later, so it's not a good option to wait until next year... from a fan point of view.

So at the end of the day, don't worry the Spurs will be fine next week.
The other teams fear the Spurs more than the Spurs fear them.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

If they hate then letem hate and watch dem championships pile up...


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

nah, quit recycling lines


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

ezealen said:


> So, what? Your a Spurs fan when it's playoff time?












Rockets- favorite team
Duncan/Ginobili- favorite players
Spurs- 2nd favorite team


*Nope*...im not and never worried about the Spurs because they always take care of business...there's no need of me trying to show online/internet support to a team that's been kickin *** and winning championships for these past few years (maybe a "Go Spurs" here and there throughout the regular season, but that's it)...but my main team, the Rockets, haven't tasted championship success since the days of Dream and Glide..therefore most of my support on here goes towards them. When the Spurs start to decline as a team, then it'll be different.


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

rox = my second favorite team 

go texas teams! except dallas


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

hi im new said:


> rox = my second favorite team
> 
> go texas teams! except dallas


Boooo.


----------

